# Cats touching noses



## CSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Well we have had Sweep for about 8 weeks now and now Sooty will come up to her a touch her nose then he will hiss. He does this every time he sees her. Any idea why? I know he's hissing as he still doesn't like her.
Thanks


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Cats just touch noses to the ones they like, just like a kiss. I don't understand why he would hiss after.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> Cats just touch noses to the ones they like, just like a kiss. I don't understand why he would hiss after.


He must not like feeling his heart flutter, he's being non-commital.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always thought it a sign of affection between cats, yet considering how how often #2 cat Fudge paw swipes #1 cat Bola for getting too close, she still tries to touch noses with him from time to time but he's so used to being swiped he's having none of it. Strange indeedy.

Ian


----------



## CSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Sooty has never ever tried to swipe or hurt Sweep. I think he's just showing he likes her but hisses as he's still wanting to show whose boss. He still growls at her.


----------

